# A Big Thank You



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I want to thank all of you that have prayed for me during my open heart/bypass surgery. Was supposed to be something simple, but didn't turn out that way, I coded out on them twice and had to be rescutated 2 different times. Just thak GOD that I am a saved person. Again I want to thank yall. I just got back home from the 7 days in hospital/4 in ICU an 3 in a room. GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU> Jim


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW, glad you could give the report and God bless you right back!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Jim, 

I've been thingking about you! I didn't have a way to contact you. And I wasn't sure what hospital you were in to ck in.

I'm so glad to see your post. I'm glad you saw the prayers...I know they were working for you.

Thank the Lord!

Please PM if you need ANYTHING at all! Prayers will continue for you for your recovery.

Darla


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Praise GOD for your healing! It is awesome! His mercy, and grace abounds.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad you are ok Jim, rest up and recoup.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What a testimony to the sustaining power of our God! Thank you for that report. Bless you, Jim, and may God continue to work with your healing and recovery from your surgery. Your sister in Christ, Betty


----------

